# Caption this photo



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lets see what creative thinkers we have on here. Caption this photo. Enjoy!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

musha ring dumma do damma da 
whack for the daddy 'ol
whack for the daddy 'ol
there's whiskey in the jar


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

"Yes lonetree, everything is just fine down there! So I better not see you pulling out those gloves!!!!!"


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

"Ever since I ate that pesticide my right eye's been squinty. You should see my testicles!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I like big bucks and I can not lie.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"I support Option 2"

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok Mr. deer hunter, game on!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Enjoy your only look at my magnificent self...wink wink. Cuz I am about to ghost your ass come saturday...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

"Turn the flash off... geez!"


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

".......Awwwwww dammit, I got a gnat in my eye."-----SS


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

*Squeeeeeeeeeeeblrpt* "Dang, wet one!"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone seen my brother? He only had 1-eye, and pooped in clumps.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have one semi undescended testicle, I am selenium deficient, I can't find a magnesium sludge lick for nuthin,I love to eat herbicide treated roadside grass, I have a severe under bite and my antlers are not perfectly symetrical...but all the does call me "lucky"....guess why? :shock:


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

"I'm sexy and I know it"


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Uuummm........he is just squinting. Maybe they were right?


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

3arabians said:


> Enjoy your only look at my magnificent self...wink wink. Cuz I am about to ghost your ass come saturday...


Hopefully this won't be the case, but quite often it is.;-)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

" What You Lookin' At !?"


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

"Challenge extended"


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

"Suck you caught me, we'll see about it later on though"


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

"duuuude! this isn't colorado.....what did you put in that grass man?"


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

CHEEEEEEEESE:mrgreen:


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Now you see me.....*wink*


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ya know the difference between you and me??
I make this look good!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

"Too bad your letter said UNSUCCESSFUL again..."


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Helloooooo.....Newman!

Cheddar


----------

